# Phragmipedium Graeme Jones



## gonewild (Nov 5, 2013)

We visited Alfredo Manrique in Lima a couple days ago. On his bench he had this very nice PK hybrid. This is a first bloom seedling and Alfredo said it is the second plant of the cross to bloom so far.
The flower has been open a couple weeks and the petals are extremely flat.


Unfortunately Alfredo also informed me that his nursery had been robbed a few months ago, thieves broke in during the night and stole most of his hybrid stock of seedlings. They knew what they were after.

They missed this (Barbara LeAnn x kovachii)...


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 5, 2013)

Whaaaaaaaat?!!!!
That is absolutely positively stunning!!!!!!!

I was wary of PK hybrids at first, but it looks like it takes a few generations and they'll knock your socks off.

I'm speechless.

Did you buy this?

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonewild (Nov 5, 2013)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Whaaaaaaaat?!!!!
> 
> Did you buy this?



No, Alfredo has back crossed it to kovachii. But I'm going to get some of the future seedlings!


----------



## Carkin (Nov 5, 2013)

That is gorgeous!!! I can only imagine how stunning it would be to see it in real life!


----------



## eaborne (Nov 5, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------



## parvi_17 (Nov 5, 2013)

It looks much like kovachii itself. Would be nice if this breeding line gave us a flower near the size of kovachii on a more compact plant.


----------



## Dido (Nov 6, 2013)

looks great I like it


----------



## monocotman (Nov 6, 2013)

For me that has to be the best plant of all the kovachii hybrids I've seen.
Superb.
David


----------



## Hera (Nov 6, 2013)

That's more like we're looking for in PK hybrids. Looking forward to seeing more like these.


----------



## fbrem (Nov 6, 2013)

unstoppable!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 6, 2013)

That looks great!!!! What size was the bloom? 

Too bad for this prof. robbery; so even orchid businees makes no exception here!! Jean


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow, nice! I'll have to look into getting a Graeme Jones.
As for the robbery, do they think this was domestic, or foreign orchestrated? Sounds like a fine art heist...


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 6, 2013)

Just fantastic!!!!!!!!!!! What a magnificient cross!


----------



## Ryan Young (Nov 6, 2013)

It would be interesting to see if it grows and reflexes back like a regular kovachii after a few days.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 6, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> That looks great!!!! What size was the bloom?



I did not measure but I would say between 4 and 5 inches (10-12cm).


----------



## gonewild (Nov 6, 2013)

Ryan Young said:


> It would be interesting to see if it grows and reflexes back like a regular kovachii after a few days.



The flower had already been open a couple weeks when I took the photo, so no reflex of petals.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 6, 2013)

Very nice; one of the best of the Pk hybrids to date.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2013)

Yay besseae hybrids! 
Sucks to hear about such thievery. 
This is darker than the previous one I've seen, the color is approaching Pk and the form is nice. Hopefully the blooms will be quicker to bloom and longer lasting than Pk. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 6, 2013)

I agree with the rest, one of the best kovachii crosses I have seen thus far!

Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about the thieving. Something like that should not happen to such a gentle and giving person. I hope there are some clues as to who the thief was and he/she/they will be caught soon. And Alfredo gets his stock back. 

This is really a perfect Phrag.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 6, 2013)

This is the first Pk hybrid I've seen that impressed me.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 7, 2013)

gonewild said:


> I did not measure but I would say between 4 and 5 inches (10-12cm).



Thanks!!!! Jean


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 7, 2013)

That is one of the best PK crosses yet.


----------



## AdamD (Nov 7, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> This is the first Pk hybrid I've seen that impressed me.



Agreed


----------



## Dane (Nov 7, 2013)

Yay, now I know what mine should look like:clap:


----------



## Denverpaphman (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow...vibrant. Beautiful.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow this is special, I don't recall the last time you ever posted a flower picture Lance and you did it with this knockout!


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Nov 8, 2013)

Could it be because of Pg. ficherii?? ficherii does have such an intense purple color and Xing with PK will be stunning. Though i haven't seen any primary flower of PK x ficherii yet.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2013)

Could be.


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 9, 2013)

Waouh ... a new beauty!


----------



## Jason Fischer (Nov 18, 2013)

I had the opportunity of meeting Graeme Jones himself when I was in Perth, Australia last September. He is a pretty good phrag grower and he also showed me photos of his own Phrag. Graeme Jones, which were superb in shape but more on the pink side when compared to this one. I would say of any kovachii hybrid, this one is hands down the most symmetrical. I'm making some myself as our Barbara LeAnn and kovachii are coming into bloom now.

I think the fischeri in the background is helping the hybrid with the very round petals.


----------



## Graeme Jones (Jan 1, 2014)

*Phrag. Graeme Jones*



Ryan Young said:


> It would be interesting to see if it grows and reflexes back like a regular kovachii after a few days.



Hi Ryan. I believe that I was the first to flower Phrag
. Graeme Jones, hence named after myself. In answer to your question, No it does not reflex back as it grows, it holds it's shape until the bloom drops. I have flowered 5 of them and they're all very well shaped, the biggest so far has a span of 12cms.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Funny, I forgot about the theft and was looking at Manrique's website today and planning to order some hybrids. There are some there that no-one else had and if I catch scent of them I will sound an alarm.


----------



## bcostello (Jan 1, 2014)

This is the one that I have been waiting for.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 1, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for the info. Funny, I forgot about the theft and was looking at Manrique's website today and planning to order some hybrids. There are some there that no-one else had and if I catch scent of them I will sound an alarm.



I'll be having lunch with Alfredo next week, if there are some specific hybrids you are lusting for I can see if he has some hiding.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks, I will PM you. I cant pay the hefty import paper fee on his website, so I'm willing to wait until the next time someone brings/sends plants back to the US. :wink:


----------



## gonewild (Jan 2, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Thanks, I will PM you. I cant pay the hefty import paper fee on his website, so I'm willing to wait until the next time someone brings/sends plants back to the US. :wink:



Yes, it is really costly to get export documents for any shipment out of Peru (not just plants). The cost is the same for one plant or a thousand, so group orders are a must.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2014)

Hopefully Alfredo has a way, Paypal or something, that i can pay or leave a deposit and get the plants next time he comes to the Northeast for a show.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 2, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Hopefully Alfredo has a way, Paypal or something, that i can pay or leave a deposit and get the plants next time he comes to the Northeast for a show.



There's always way.


----------



## eteson (Jan 2, 2014)

This Hybrid is amazing! Sorry to hear about the robbery at Alfredo´s nursery, he is a very nice guy.
I am sure soon we can track back the plants; some of the stolen hybrids will be difficult to hide.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow! Spectacular!


----------

